# A Thousand Pounds of Dynamite



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Detailed and interesting write up of a casino bomb/ransom incident:
A Thousand Pounds of Dynamite


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

That was a good read 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

